# SIN INC'S Marijuana-seeds.nl.Premium Seeds Mix and eastwest delight grow



## Sin inc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Fam whats going on i ordered some seeds from Marijuana-seeds.nl. This will be my first premium seed grow and i have about 7 of my eastwest delight strain
already about a week in flower. i using a 250 watt hps plus a 175 mh and a 70 watt hps all in 1 fixture. here is the pics of my permium and free seeds

  [FONT=&quot]         Premium Seeds  Mix[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                        [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mixed pack of premium marijuana seeds.  A selection of our top premium seeds like White Widow, plus Indica  and sativa hybrids.  Our mixed marijuana seeds are suitable for indoors, outdoors or the green house.  It also offers an interesting lucky dip of seeds and an inexpensive way of trying out several seed varieties.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]                             INDOOR / OUTDOOR                Indoor/Outdoor[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                        TYPE                Indica/Sativa mix[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    PLANT HEIGHT                         Short-Tall[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    FLOWERING TIME                    7/11 Weeks[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    HARVEST                     Harvest Month 9-11[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    YIELD               350-500g per m2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]thai Stick is a classic mix of Californian Skunk and Thai genetics. Thai adds flavor and a slightly tropical taste while the cross with Skunk means it maintains some of the classic skunk smell and hit. This plant is a high yielder with highly resinous and thick heavy buds. Both an extremely strong stoned and clear up high! Suitable for indoors, outdoors or the greenhouse.  This  free marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) offer is available until further notice.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   INDOOR / OUTDOOR                Indoor/greenhouse and outdoor              [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                        TYPE                Indica / Sativa mix (predominantly Sativa)            [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    PLANT HEIGHT                         Medium (65-100 cm)       [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    FLOWERING TIME                    63 - 77 days       [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]                                    YIELD               450+ g/m[/FONT]
Pics are coming
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Everything sounds great mang. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going.   Good luck on the grow mang we'll be following. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck with them Sin.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks fam


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

HEY GUYS WHATS GOING ON FAM SORRY ABOUT THE UPDATE BUT I DIDN'T HAVE A CAM BUT I DO NOW AND HERE THEY ARE OUT OF THE SEEDS THAT I BROUGHT I PALNTED ALL OF THEM AND CAME OUT WITH 7 PREUM SEEDS AND 4 BAG SEEDS, TWO OF THE PREM SEEDS DIED DO TO UNDERWATERING. I GOT THREE PREM FEMALES AND TWO BOYS ALONG WITH TWO BAG SEEDS FEMALES. THE BOYS ARE IN THE FLOWEING ROOM WITH THE BIG GRILS SO CAN GET SOME SEEDS FORM THEM. I THINK THAT IF I PUT TWO OF THE PREUIM MALES IN WITH THE BAG SEED PLANTS IN FLOWER THAT I CAN GET SOME GOOD GEANS ADDED WITH MY NEW FOUND BAG SEED I CALL SUNSET. SHE IS THE OF SPRING FROM MOTHER SUMERSET AND A MALE FROM SO **** MY DAD GIVE ME ABOUT 3Y YEARS AGO I FOUND IN ONE OF MY OLD LUNCH BOXES. IT HAD TO BE GOOD BECAUSE THE CHILD OF THOSES TWO SURE CAN PUT OUT THE GOOD STUFF. I WILL TALK MORE ABOUT THAT LATER NOW BACK TWO THE BABYS.SO I NOW HAVE CUTTING OF ALL FEMALES ROOTING IN THE CLONER..BECAUSE OF NOT AHVEING AEOUNG ROOM I AM GOING TO FLOWER THE TWO BAG SEED FEMALE SINCE I WILL BE GETTING SEED FORM THE ONE IN FLOWER. THAT WAY I WILL ONLY HAVE TO DEAL WITH THE PERIUM FEMALES.OH THE FREE THAI STICK SEEDS GOT CRUSHED THEY WHERE FREE ANY WAY.SO HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY PLANTS THE THREE SMALL ONE ARE THE PREUIM SEEDS AND THE LINIKY ONE ARE THE BAG SEEDS.:holysheep: oh part two coming soon


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome...soon to be awesomer lol! 

good growin man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2008)

Some good looking ladies.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

hey thanks guys i will updating some more when i get home from work


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking good my friend. I would probably be transplanting them babies soon as they are probably root-bound in those containers. Just my thoughts. Good luck and keep us posted. They look great. I will be following. Take care.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 22, 2008)

niceeeeee looking ladies :tokie:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 24, 2008)

hey thanks fam. i am not letting themget ant bigger then thry are be cause i aint finsihed the veg room yet. but as soon as iits finshed they will be move i will be putting the bag seed ladys in to flower. i think that i will try out the good stuff for aehile plus i ahve two preuim males in the flowering room right now.so i can mix some good gens in to my hybird bag seeds plants


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys its time for the fllowering room update i now have 9 girls and two boys in flower. the boys are getting long and linky and the balls look like there going to bust .I just read that they will keep doing what there doing if i out and put them back into the veg room. ok now i was doing in exspearment.i guess thats how you spell it. for anybody out there spelling is not my strong suit . so bare with me. now i grew 4 big muti brached plants that standed about 2feet when i put them into flower and here they are. now i have three big 3foot muti branched bag seeds hybrid ladys and 1 big uncut or trained lady she some of the last pics. i wanted to see what kind of yeild my new hybird bag seeds strain would give me i i stared some muti and single brached. some i stared with now flower time just right out of the cloner and into the flowering room.  there are the pics of the big plants i stared at 2feet three muti and 1 uncut or trained:holysheep:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 28, 2008)

so what do yall thank fam they been in flower snice jan 20th


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

So they must be getting close to cutting time huh? they look good man!​


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 29, 2008)

hey thanks brother james. yes they are i think its like ten weeks now. i cut down
the four big ones they are now hanging up i will update as soon i get some batteries for my cam.oh stay tuned for the other 5 plants in my flower room. updating as soon as i get home. the four big plants seam to like sunny d i used half of a 2liter mixed with 4 gallon of water epm salt


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

The ladies are gorgeous. Have you been checking the color of the trichromes? I wish I was smoking some of that bud instead of the crap I have now. Either way, keep us posted on those ladies. Great job. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 30, 2008)

they look beautifull ,,,harvest time will be fun eace:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 31, 2008)

ok here are some pics of my lil ladys putting on a show.they where put into flower right out of the cloner.:holysheep:they started at the soil line:holysheep:and are 2 weeks behind the big girls as you can see form the pics it better to grow this stain as a muti branch plant with at lease 4 weeks of veg time. i think that their more on the sativa side then i would like so i will be crossing my bag seed hybrid with a preuim male from marijuana seeds nl indoor mix.that seams to have alot of indica in it their in the flower room right getting it on like popcorn


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 2, 2008)

more pics for your enjoyment


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow. Things are looking great. Those clones are going to be one big bud. Definitely some pretty ladies you have there. Great work my friend. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## annscrib (Apr 2, 2008)

very nice looking clones you have there,,,,, love them buds ummmmmm


----------



## Sin inc (May 12, 2008)

hey thanks annscrib i try!


----------



## Sin inc (May 12, 2008)

hey fam i didn't have a cam for a while but i have one know. so here a lilttle something for you to look at . oh i know have 7 plants i the flowering room some bushes some not . i have add i 400 watt hps and a batwing to the floweing room. so i now a 250 and a 400 watt hps in the f room. i also orderd i three pack of foxfarm growbig tigerbloom and bigbloom . i have been giving the plants a cap full of tigerbloom and grow big for about two weeks every other watering. adding that 400 really help alot took the 175 watt mh and the 70 watt hps and put them in the veg room. i have took the seeds from the marijuana seeds nl indoor mix x a bag seed hybird strain i have been messing with. i took the seeds right from the plant and planted 25 in a jiffy green house .all but 3 pop pretty good grem rate huh. i hope buy putting some marijuana seeds nl geans in the mix i can get some short internodes into my strain. i have two clones of the one of the indoor mix and the mother in the flowing room and i have one clone of the other indoor mix and the mother . i have 3 bag seeds clones and two bag seed moms in the room. i know yall are like why is he putting all the moms into flower . i wanted to have i full room this time plus i have the new strain two work with i need the room. i will put up some better pics later:holysheep:


----------



## Sin inc (May 12, 2008)

anybody


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 12, 2008)

That is a sweet grow you got going man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokybear (May 12, 2008)

The ladies look great so far my friend. Nice work. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sin inc (May 13, 2008)

thanks guys i will be putting up some picks of the veg room and the new babys soon


----------



## Sin inc (May 14, 2008)

hey guys like i said heres the picks of the new my new strain have not give it a name yet but so far everybody looks alike so far. i have 6 clones in the veg room and the rest you see are the babys. i mixed my bagseed strain i have been work on with two males from marijuana.seeds.nl indoor mix. so like i said before i am hoping by doing this i will be putting some good jeans into my hybrid bag seed.:holysheep:


----------



## Sin inc (May 14, 2008)

well i took some of theses to make up for the first batch of pics i took :holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2008)

*Whats up mang. I see you have been real busy in the garden and may i say everything is looking great. :aok:  *


----------



## Sin inc (May 15, 2008)

thanks big bro can't wait until my new strain get bigger i wounder if they will all look a like. are will they all look diffrent


----------



## Sin inc (May 18, 2008)

ok guys it's been about about three days and i have to say that this foxfarm stuff is really working. my biggest plant seems to be more on the haze side. the buds on this thing are really filling up . i have this one plant and three if her clone in flower from marijuana seeds.nl indoor mix. it stays lime green no matter how much i feed her and can been grow as a bush so far the two clones that are grow as singles colas are not doing as good as the bush.
i aslo have anthoer marijuana seeds nl mom in there flower with two of her clones she she stayed short with very dark greens leaves and the growth is very compact the shortes i have ever grown. i am still waiting to see what the babys of the new strain wiil do  so far they all look a like. i know that it is
to early to tell if i i got those short internodes that i have been try for. i will be putting up picks versy so so yall can see what iam talikng about.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 18, 2008)

Nice grow Sin :aok:


----------



## Sin inc (May 18, 2008)

these are the pics that i was talking about in the post:holysheep: i will put up pics of the babys and the clones in the veg room:hubba:


----------



## Sin inc (May 30, 2008)

thanks for stoping in tbg i am going to try and get so pics up of the new strain that i have been talking about. can som one help me i think that i have some haze in my grow room.if anybody can tell me from 4th 5th 10th pics from the above post it would help alot i have never grown haze so i don't know what they look like.oh i think that pic 9 might be ww.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2008)

*Looking good Sin inc. Not sure if that's Haze or not. Very hard telling just from looking at it but then again we've never grown it.   Your doing a great job mang keep it up. *


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks tbg i hope some of our haze growers might stop bye and drop in a word are to


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

your plants look beautiful.i've looked and thaught about ordering a mix of seeds from that site but i was thinking of not knowing the strain of each plant so i opted out.i like their white lightning also.if you wanna  know if the haze  growers think that plants a type of haze,you'll prolly want to start a thread.(i have some sam the skunkman hazeXskunk 1 seeds that im gonna be growin but im not yet so i cant tell ya if it is or not but either way.good job bro.


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks aurora i have been looking at some of the 60/40 haze plants on the net and it seems that i do have some kind of has plant i think that tought that this was one of the bag seed i started guess it one of thoses out of the mix i brought.


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 2, 2008)

here they are guys pics of my new strains when they first started out they all looked the same.i was hopeing that would stay the same for the whole grow. nope and boy was i wrong half of them have side branches and half don't . in the size dpartment their most the same and the leaves look the same . well i got what i was looking because all of them have very short nodes.and thats what i was trying to do. i am kind of scared because i use 2 males from the indoor mix that a the end 40% are more will br diffrent. i am just happy to see them grow so fast and big i will try and take more ics when my battires charge up


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

sexy looking girls there man


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 2, 2008)

looking very nice.


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks guys i will put up more pics of the babys and the grown ladys so


----------



## warzone (Jun 3, 2008)

u gunna bottle feed those babies 8)


----------



## Sin inc (Jun 5, 2008)

i ev been bottle feeding them with about 1/4 of big grow every other watering oh and for thoses of you thats using the soilless mixes try and keep the soil wet. when you let your soil dry , the plants will rob the things it needs from the leaves if you don't keep your soil wet.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

for those of you thats just  tuneing in i have been working on breeding my own strain just for me so geting down to it in 2008 i ordered some mixed seed from marijuana seeds nl grow them out and an used two good males from the mixed pack and a bag seeds i found thats was really good . so we now have east west delight. i have to put some stuff on hold for a while i grew here and there. growing out the seeds in a pc dell xps grow box . witch i have to say really sucks. but i now have moved into a new house and starting up full speed ijst need to get me a 400 or 600 watt hps anf i will be good. so for right now i will be using  10 27watt cfls mixed will be in the flower box and 124 watt cfl fixture   here the info

The SunRay is a larger size light box. Its moderate price has made it a very popular unit among the larger boxes. As recommended by leading researchers, the light is delivered at a downward angle for maximum effectiveness. The leg pieces of the desk stand are easily detached and reattached to the back of the unit for portability. Made in the USA, it comes with a lifetime warranty on the light box and a two year guarantee on bulb. Energy efficient, it uses only 124 watts to run its full spectrum 5000k, 10,000 Lux bulbs. Spectrally transparent prismatic diffuser that blocks UV, does not filter the quality of light and will not yellow. No heat and no bulb flutter with advanced electronics. Advanced energy efficient electronics that do not overload the lamps. UL Approved. 

Ok so thats lighting the veg room right now. now there are 4 ladys in the flwoer room seeded .
and ten new ladys plus a east west delight#1 dad in the veg room

ok so the seeded ladys are 3 eastwest delight #1 x eastwest delight #1 and 1  eastwest delight#2 X eastwest delight#1 [an phoneme #1 that looks alot diffrent from ewd#1},
 ok so i am now growing out the rest of ewd#1 thats whats in the veg room. so i guess whats in the  flowering room should be be ewd#3 and #4 right i will try and get pics up in a while


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

or those of you thats just tuneing in i have been working on breeding my own strain just for me so geting down to it in 2008 i ordered some mixed seed from marijuana seeds nl grow them out and an used two good males from the mixed pack and a bag seeds i found thats was really good . so we now have east west delight. i have to put some stuff on hold for a while i grew here and there. growing out the seeds in a pc dell xps grow box . witch i have to say really sucks. but i now have moved into a new house and starting up full speed ijst need to get me a 400 or 600 watt hps anf i will be good. so for right now i will be using 10 27watt cfls mixed will be in the flower box and 124 watt cfl fixture here the info

The SunRay is a larger size light box. Its moderate price has made it a very popular unit among the larger boxes. As recommended by leading researchers, the light is delivered at a downward angle for maximum effectiveness. The leg pieces of the desk stand are easily detached and reattached to the back of the unit for portability. Made in the USA, it comes with a lifetime warranty on the light box and a two year guarantee on bulb. Energy efficient, it uses only 124 watts to run its full spectrum 5000k, 10,000 Lux bulbs. Spectrally transparent prismatic diffuser that blocks UV, does not filter the quality of light and will not yellow. No heat and no bulb flutter with advanced electronics. Advanced energy efficient electronics that do not overload the lamps. UL Approved. 

Ok so thats lighting the veg room right now. now there are 4 ladys in the flwoer room seeded .
and ten new ladys plus a east west delight#1 dad in the veg room

ok so the seeded ladys are 3 eastwest delight #1 x eastwest delight #1 and 1 eastwest delight#2 X eastwest delight#1 [an phoneme #1 that looks alot diffrent from ewd#1},
ok so i am now growing out the rest of ewd#1 thats whats in the veg room. so i guess whats in the flowering room should be be ewd#3 and #4 right i will try and get pics up in a while


----------



## nvthis (Dec 30, 2012)

Man.. It's like I tuned in twice...


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

sorry guys about the second post. but here are some pics that i said i would put up the first pic are of the grow area the flowering box is on the left and veg room is on the left.
now for the flowering room . i used 2x2 box that my new refrigerator came in. went down to camping store i got 5 emergency blankests they where about 2.00 each as you see i used 3 for the inside of the box one for the front and one for the veg room. i used three dell xps high power fans. i used one on the front for the intake and two on the sides for the outtakes.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 30, 2012)

ok so next  the lights so i will be using cfl's until i can get a 400 watt or 600 watt hps. so iam runnig 10 27 watt cfls mix spec . i used a peace of cardboard 2x2 and sprayed it flat white then bent like a hydro farm hood. i put the cfls on strings 5 to a string  put them on each side of the hood i planning on getting 3 42 watt cfl and running down the middle . so right now i am running 10 27 watt cfls 1750 lumes each that should put me at 17500 lumes devide that by 4 and i would get 4375 lum per sq ft. that should be right.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 31, 2012)

ok so i now have four ladys flowering. like i said 3 are ewd#1 x ewd#1 these three ladys have been reveg 3 times each now its thier last run and now thier being used for a seed run. the second strain is ewd#2 x ewd#1. first run for this no reveg. ewd#2 is a ewd#1 but looks alot diffrent from the rest of them i have grew out.. ok so ewd#2 is the first and last pic just remember guys three of theses plants have been growing for three harvest in these 64 oz cups


----------



## lovedenugs (Jan 3, 2013)

@sin inc. dude u make some gorgous ladies. im a newbie to indoor growing and would love some tips. looking forward to see how ur girls turn out


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

hey lovedennugs thinks for the comp and welcome to the famliy. the girls have been in those 64 oz cup for three harvest. they have been reveg three times. i am really hyped that i was able to get them alive for so long .i just moved ito a new house so the time for pc sizeed laides are gone. time for some bigger plants. and yes i am all ways willing to help out anyway i can


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

ok heres the scoop these pics where taken a bout 2 weeks ago. the plant in the pot is a reveg ewd#1male .and there are 15 ewd#1 in the mini green house.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

heres some pics s week back out of 15 seeds 10 made it out and up


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

ok so found this fixture at good will store a has four bulbs i took two out and overdrived the other two. i paid 7$ for it guess they didnt do thier reseach be for pricing it
let mt know what you guys think
here the link hxxp://sunbox.com/?products=sunray


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

ok guys here we are this week in the veg box pics. ok so i stopped by my local hydro store picked up some stuff. i got a 8in clone tray 8$ gh three part 8 oz 15.99 ans 15 2 gal grow bags 5.86. i wanted 1 gal but they didnt have any i guess i will have to cut them down to 1 gal lol... wow he has grown ewd#1 male


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

yes i uesd my tv box to make my ved room and lol...... so we now have the babys making thier way up to the big time


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

ok guys pics of the seeded laides


----------



## Iams (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the use of the boxes. Very frugal and functional.

Keep up the pics.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes Iams And Free . I Spent Nothing On The Boxes. They Work So Very Well


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 11, 2013)

ok so heres some pics ofthe veg room laides and some of the seeded laides


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 11, 2013)

Love this fireside 

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 15, 2013)

hey thanks for stoping in backwoods i was wondering when you would find your way


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im a bit late....Pullin up the log to have a seat for awhile......:icon_smile:    Very nice grow goin on!!!!:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey thanks for stoping in backwoods i was wondering when you would find your way


 

Lookin to like yual gots the green thumb folk be sayin  Very nice what yual got goin friend

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks backwoods


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry to long to get yur trail I dont read to much all the time and not lot time spendin on the here on line thing latly.

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

ok guys I need a lil help my male is still putting out balls for some reson I will put up picks later its.really not cool
 its a reveg it been in veg for 2-3 weeks same as the new lady's
its.just like 2 balls one has already opened one not . does this mean that it a hermie


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

it you here now thanks to the bread crumbs pull up a chair


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks for stopping in Johnny glad to see you hear


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

a reveg male will continue to make pollen sacks...not as many as in flower   but still does...what this will do is pollenate the preflowers of the girls in veg...this must be a solid stud if ya revegging him???...Mist the veg area down ..this will kill stray pollen..wont help for the ones knocked up...but will keep pollen count down:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

wow i learn something new everyday .never really knew about that.
  i really have not had the chance to work with many males. i think i had like 5-6 male snice 2006 one you see hear i used 
one to make the seeds in the flower room also in a pic . i used 2 males  i got out of marijuana seeds nl indoor mix. to make my eastwest delight i growing now the male in the veg room is aslo a eastwest delight #1 i plan to use this male to bx the seeds that growing as we speak. the plants in the the veg room is the last of eastwest delight seeds i had left. and the seeds i am growing now will be eastwest delight #2. because i used a dffrent male to make the seeds that is growing now.i would like some input here guys


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

ok guys so i  so my seeds are done at least most of them .so i now have only one lady flowering left. 
i decided to reveg the 2 i just got seeds form so i put them back in the veg room.
i just came across that my plant turns purple i was looking at the plant thats when i saw it. it freaked my out at first thought their was something wrong but as the days go on the revegs turn more and more turns purple.

i was thinking about how i would do this next batch that's in the veg room  since its the last batch of eastwest delight#1 i was just going to put all of them in to flower so i could work on my new ewd#2 seeds .
i don't:holysheep:  know the sex yet of the ewd#1 so i guess i will leave them in the cups until they show their sex pull all the males and transplant all the females into 1 gallon grow bags then into flower. i was hoping of having some ewd#2 seeds going but it look like they wont be dry until the ewd#1 show thier sex. that kinds of put me back a cup of weeks
. any way pics are only of the new seeds the plants in  the veg room enjoy ewd#1 male and then reveg thats turing purp i would like some feed back on my plans look forward to hearing from the fam


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

so more pics last pics of the seeded buds


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks extra their really plump right. plus I can't belive that the plant turns purple.  I thought that I had my plant some what stable but bam something new. now I have to figure out where this came from and see if the new seeds have the same traits


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

ok guys i need alil help here as you can see i got most of the plants looking the same way.  so far thats what i have been selecting for  looks i would say out of the 50 i grew last year thier really starting to look like the og mother i used . shes my avatar pic. ok anyway so now i ready to tackle smell, the mother smells like strong coffee  . and i wanted to work on that next but now i have this purple issue popping up. whats should i do next wahts the next step do i stick to the plan or do i try and get this purple thing out of the way


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 21, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> ok guys i need alil help here as you can see i got most of the plants looking the same way.  so far thats what i have been selecting for  looks i would say out of the 50 i grew last year thier really starting to look like the og mother i used . shes my avatar pic. ok anyway so now i ready to tackle smell, the mother smells like strong coffee  . and i wanted to work on that next but now i have this purple issue popping up. whats should i do next wahts the next step do i stick to the plan or do i try and get this purple thing out of the way



are you sure that the purple hasn't been there the whole time? just hiding? have you ever tried lowering the temps of your grow room(when lights are out) during late flowering to see if your strain produces purple hues?


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

hey extra yea back then i drank beer like water. thanks for looking at my thread.
shortbus hey u know i have been thing about that to. i just moved  to a new house and the grow is in the basement. The Basement it the coldest room in the house. They Have never turned until i moved them down their. do yall  really think thats its the cold. Maybe its the one of the two males i used from that marijuana seed nl mixed pack back in 2006 i wnoder what it could be.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

ok so the lady's are getting big. the leaves look mostly the same but  have found three different plants. one's short with leaves close to the main stem . then we have tall with with leaves close to the main stem. them we have tall and short plants with very long leave stems. i have took 8 clones of my ewd#1 male with a heavy vicks smell then chopped him down. out of the eight clones i will pick one and keep him in a 640z cup. until i am ready to use him. oh i did get one of my new seeds to poke his head out and out of ten lady's i now have 9 . one did not  keep up with the rest so it got put into flower and there's one more that will we rejected in put into flower because it has mutation leaves and i don't want that trait in my strain so its out. there's a pics of a lady in flower and there pics of the revegs as you can see the small reveg is already starting to grow even after half of it root ball has been cut off and and it been replanted . the bid reveg is doing the same they just been re-potted for 2 days . 
.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

more pics


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

:clap::yay: you are living the dream, Sin, for sure.

Got me an Ogre seed so if it turns out to be a male, I'm gonna do some hack impregnating and knock up my Jack47 and my Mataro Blue and see what sprouts.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 25, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey extra yea back then i drank beer like water. thanks for looking at my thread.
> shortbus hey u know i have been thing about that to. i just moved  to a new house and the grow is in the basement. The Basement it the coldest room in the house. They Have never turned until i moved them down their. do yall  really think thats its the cold. Maybe its the one of the two males i used from that marijuana seed nl mixed pack back in 2006 i wnoder what it could be.



i'll tell u what man, the babies i got going in veg right now, 3 of the strains are showing purple hues. last night i recorded my lowest temp yet, 67F. its gotta be the cold.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i'll tell u what man, the babies i got going in veg right now, 3 of the strains are showing purple hues. last night i recorded my lowest temp yet, 67F. its gotta be the cold.


its deff the cold i would have never know it not for the cold basement. i wonder what esle the ladys have in store for me


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

hey green eyes i see you found the sought after Sensi Star pheno nice . i would love to find out what that cross would be like


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

i would love to give like 20 of my seeds to a grow on here with a 600 watt or more hps to see what they really can do.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 25, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> i would love to give like 20 of my seeds to a grow on here with a 600 watt or more hps to see what they really can do.



maybe one day when we're not all at risk...i'd run it for sure


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope someday soon


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 26, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :clap::yay: you are living the dream, Sin, for sure.
> 
> Got me an Ogre seed so if it turns out to be a male, I'm gonna do some hack impregnating and knock up my Jack47 and my Mataro Blue and see what sprouts.


 Ive been growin the Mataro blue for about 6 months..Was wondering how yours turns out?..............:icon_smile:


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 2, 2013)

ok guys the ladys are starting to show thier sex still to early to tell what they are . so i have made some upgrades. i have ordered a 400 watt hps cooltube kit form ebay.
link:hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/181071923050?var=480214459522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

also 1o gallons of promix-link:hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/281040498910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 i was going to order a 5k bale of cocotek to mix with this and some extra perlite but ran out of money so ..... just the promix it its...

also i picked up this 100X LED Jewelry Microscope Magnifier link:hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/271057764707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

also some superthrive 4oz ebay

and last but not least

Seedsman - Ata Tundra 10 Regular link:hxxp://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/seedsman-tundra-regular-cannabis-seeds-p-2482.html?oscsid=342bc5467a4be22f104f6d661c1d092b

more info on strain link:hxxp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Ata_Tundra/Seedsman/


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 2, 2013)

mmmmmhhhhh.....


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 5, 2013)

well guys got my superthrive yesterday. my microscope is in nj as of the 4th should be here anyday. alibongo just emailed me and let me know that they just shipped my order today. and my cool tube system info was sent to fedex today so i should get it around the 8th. and my soil no word on that just yet. ok guys so i now have 2 ladies in flower due to them not making the cut. i now have 3 females that i can tell and three unknown. one male have been pulled. 2 of the know females have been transplanted into 1 or 1.5 gal grow bags would have done the third but ran out of soil. i will put all the ewd#1's into flower so i can make room for the ata tundra seeds coming i will pop all ten and pick the best female keep her as a mother and flower the rest i will take the best male and use him to breed with my ewd#2 . so that's the plan for now it might change at a later date .so can i get some feedback on the ata tundra . i will post pics later tonight.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 11, 2013)

ok so i forgot to post some pics ive been working from 9am to 9pm this week so far the only thing i want to do when i get home is shower and bed. but i will be on it soon guys . so i got my microscope, dirt very nice by the way, super thrive and i just found out that my light is in the near county so i will have that soon just waiting on my seeds which should be here any day.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 11, 2013)

Johnny5968 said:
			
		

> Ive been growin the Mataro blue for about 6 months..Was wondering how yours turns out?..............:icon_smile:


 
one of them has just got flipped a cpl weeks ago so in bout a month and ahalf we'll see...


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 15, 2013)

ok fam so got my 400 watt cooltube setup in all but one of the ladys into flower still waiting on my seeds. ordered them on the second and they shipped them the 5th it's been 10 days so far i hope they make it. i moved the plants into the flowering room to make room for the new seeds. anyway took some pics . oh i have a mutation on the plant i left in the veg room will take some pics later of her. so i i couldn't afford a inline fan so i got a 6in 1.80amp 150cfm  and a 5in 2.50amp muffin fan putting out around 175 cfm . so all together there putting out around 325 cfm . now i put the 6in one the end of the cool tube blowing into the tube and the 5in on the outtake side of the cool tube so far its keep temps around 75-80 i can touch the for a while.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2013)

so i just got my seeds pop all ten in the soil and waiting to see what i get. cant wait to see what i get


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 21, 2013)

nice cooltube setup


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Sin, I was reading where you were having issues with the plants turning purple. I didn't see if you corrected it or not but a friend of mine grows in soil and swears that if he sees purple beginning to show on the stems, he adds some lime and it goes away, and the plant takes off growing again. I don't know if that is what is happening for yours as different strains will show needs differently. I had some a couple years ago that the leaves turned purple when they got consistently below 60f at night.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks for stopping in HUshPUPPY


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

ok guys so lets see what happen this week.
i ran out gh 3 parts so took a trip to the hydro store and found jungle juice 3 part. but i only had the money fro 2 parts . so i got bloom and grow. got home look it up and found out that i could have just got bloom and micro. so Monday i will be taking back the grow and exchange for micro. then i tough i should just get the micro and have all three parts. i could use the lucas formula 8ml of micro and 16ml for flowering. and just use grow and micro for veg. we will see when i get there. next is flowering room man these ewd#1's sure do grow when put into flower. and they like alot of nutes is crazy how much they eat. oh yea my ata thunders are doing fine all but two got thier heads put the soi. i think i will flower all reaming plants  so i can have more room to work with them . thress more i want to say but i can here you all ready bring on the pics well here they are


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

more pics


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

lookin good. i run the lucas with my hydro setup. i dont use a lot of grow. only from like 2-3 weeks during veg.


----------



## miami28cobra (Mar 3, 2013)

hey Sin inc, nice grow. I bought FloraDuo part A and B and then I noticed the FloraMicro has higher levels of calcium and all the other micro nutes but it didnt contain any magnesium. So I use Micro and bloom and only a tiny bit of the grow and only because it has magnesium. 
Which GH nutes did you buy?


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

my mutation she is huge guys . she has all types of things going on with her. she has a flat stem half way up the stem. she has two brances growing out of one of the nodes and her leaves are alil off to.
i think i will save her and hope i get a good male from the ata tundra so i can breed her. oh she is ewd#2 Indica side. my ewd#1 have to much sativa in them . and with the ata tundra's being 100 indica breedinh them with each other should help so. i am still looking for a short floweirg very powerful  100%sativa to breed with my esd#2 so i can have a indica version and a sativa version . i was looking a ace seeds for this i was thinking i would get the ace mix and grow them pick the best one and then breed it with ewd#2.
here is what i hope to get hxxp://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/seeds-orient-express-regular-cannabis-seeds-p-3684.html?oscsid=342bc5467a4be22f104f6d661c1d092b


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

i run...
4ml per liter bloom
2ml per liter micro
1/2ml per liter calmg (when needed)


that puts you at 900-1000ppm depending on how accurate you are with your measurements. leaves you with enough wiggle space to add calmg and ph up/down. which will all raise the ppms as well. i really like jungle juice, no buffer period. you put the nutes in, soon as they are mixed properly, the ph automatically hits 5.8-6 ph. now that i think about it jungle juice is buffered for hydro ur gonna need ph up.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

miami28cobra said:
			
		

> hey Sin inc, nice grow. I bought FloraDuo part A and B and then I noticed the FloraMicro has higher levels of calcium and all the other micro nutes but it didnt contain any magnesium. So I use Micro and bloom and only a tiny bit of the grow and only because it has magnesium.
> Which GH nutes did you buy?


flora 3 part i really like it works for me. but i have just got ad jungle jucie same thing just 5.00 dollars cheaper


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i run...
> 4ml per liter bloom
> 2ml per liter micro
> 1/2ml per liter calmg (when needed)
> ...



well i have been using gh 3part . ram out so i got the 3part jungle jucie same thing when reading the bottle . hey short you do know i run  soiless mix right..... how would you do it in soil


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

if its soiless then i guess your all good. i've used the jungle juice in dwc and aero grows. as for a soil grow, i was under the impression that the plants prefer 6.4-6.8. rather then 5.8-6.2.

everything i grow in soil is organic


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 3, 2013)

yea my ph is around 6.5


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> yea my ph is around 6.5



aight, well without ph up jungle juice ph's to 5.8-6


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 16, 2013)

ok so i had to make some tuff chioce's and the last week are so . i have killed two flowering plants they were revegs anyway. also killed all but one of my ewd#2's to make room for the ata tundra's i plan on breeding. so as of right now i have 4 ewd#1's flowering. i have 8 out ten ata tundra's  2 weeks into veg. i also have a ewd#1 indica side mutation that i just love the way she grow so i have kept her in veg so i can breed her with an good ata tundra. well she getting big as all hell so i took six clones from her and transplanted  from a one gallon grow bag to a three gallon grow bag. she will be in veg for about two more weeks to recover from the transplant and the taking of clones. then she go's into flower. i wonder if i should wait that long she will be huge with the 3 gallon grow bag. i mean my ewd#1's are in gallon bags and there like 2 feet tall . i will update with pics later . should i start the ata tundra's in thier own grow journal . oh she is the last pic's i posted


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

so everything is going good. the ladys are about 4 weeks in . i did a flush to prepare for the next four weeks or more. i checked my run off and it was in the low 5's so i flushed with un phed water. my un ph water is around 7-8 so this should help rise the ph some as well as wash out most of the salt build up. will put up pics later


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

the pics:holysheep:


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

more pics as you can see in the pics , the different's between sides of ewd#1. the sativa side pic #2. and the one i call indcia  mutation on pic #4 (this post) (and pic #3 above post)also thiers a third you can see her in the pics above she does only get half the size as the plant in pic#1 (this post) plus she really seams to be more on far side of the sativa blood line. she's 4 weeks old (pic#1 on the post above) she grows a 6in are more main cola with many side branches also ahe has thinner and smaller leaves. it week four and she still has fluffy buds and still not much thc on her yet shes just starting to put out the good stuff. she will go ten weeks or more. and to thoses of you who things you cool a 400 watt hps and a groww box with muffin fans. well here the proof llok at the temp on pic #1 running five 12 volt muffins fans two on the cooltubd. one for intake and one for outtake of the cooltube so thats three on the cooltube. one for outtake and one for intake. some time temps will climb up to 80's but thats will the house heater is on full blast. underfunded growers !


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 24, 2013)

well my friends because of a busted sewer pipe had to call the landlord. and it took two days for them ti fix the pipe. so i hide my grow. lighting got messed with really bad and for the first time i have herime's. 2 of the 2foot plants 5weeks into flower now show herime. they was cut and trimed then hung. still have 2 ewd#1 and i just put my ewd#1 indica mutation  into flower so i hope i well not see any more hermie's


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 24, 2013)

Yual travellin some rough trail pilgrem I be hopein yual find trail better suited soon. And be sayin little prayer fur ya that the rest be what ya need friend. Man thats rough.

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 25, 2013)

hey thanks big bro bwd seams like your the only one that talks to me these days i guess i must come off wrong. but yea landlord came by had to put up the girls. thought he was finished but nope came back again the next day. his fix did not work so he had to comeback again . so thats three days of messed up 12/12 and boom had to cut the herimes didn't want any pollen in the grow box. so iam now left with three lady's left.  i wonder if you can take cuttings when your so far into flower.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 25, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey thanks big bro bwd seams like your the only one that talks to me these days i guess i must come off wrong. but yea landlord came by had to put up the girls. thought he was finished but nope came back again the next day. his fix did not work so he had to comeback again . so thats three days of messed up 12/12 and boom had to cut the herimes didn't want any pollen in the grow box. so iam now left with three lady's left. i wonder if you can take cuttings when your so far into flower.


 

Reckon it be quiet to my trails here too pilgrem. Folks either way doin other things or I too have rubbed folk the wrong ways, oh well what yual goin to do folk either likes ya or they dont as long as we be true to self then dont matter what others be thinkin of ya pilgrem. I think its just been quiet and folks doin other stuff cause community by the fire be might cold in the ambers but thinkin its just other things happinin on others trails be keepin them busy.

As fur cuttins this late dont reckon I knows bout it cause I dont clone tried it back when I was first grower but screwd it up so I dont do what I cant do. Good luck hope the rest fill yur pouch fine partner 

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 2, 2013)

ok guys so not much has happen. the clones of the ewd#1 indica mutation has just came out the cloner. the flowering plants that didnt herime on me are just getting back to growing reg.the mother ewd#1 indica mutation has been in flower for about a week and i must say she is really getting wide. her internodes are very short. we will have to see what the clones planing on breeding my best male ata tundras with one of my clone. and i plan to breed ata x ata so i will have some seeds to find the good one.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 2, 2013)

i just got caught up, :48: everything is looking good. sorry about the pipe, herms suck!

i been slacking on checking on all my subscribed threads lately. been really busy in the garden


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 4, 2013)

hey shortbus thanks for stoping in. went to the hydro store to day to pick up some new seed starter mix. i ended up walking out with ocean forest . i am a little worried about switching from my seed starting mix of just mg seed starter and mg perlite. paid 25 for 1.5 cubic ft. can anybody shed some info on this ocean forest soil


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 4, 2013)

i just grew out 2 seedlings with it this past week. i add 20%-30% perlite to the FFOF for seedlings


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 5, 2013)

yup going to have o go to home depot after work and get some more perlite


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 22, 2013)

ok guys i ve been gone for alil but i am back and ready to grow again i will not be using a grow room but a 6ft long table split into top and bottom. i have popped 36 seeds in the soil a few days ago. just 17 popped it a good thing i only have 17 pots anyway the un popped seeds are the way of trash.i am now running ewd#2, ata tundra, ewd#2x ata tundra. the ata tundra will have its own post. and it will just be ewd#2 and ewd#2xata tundra here. i planted 12 of each. 7 ata tundra popped  7 ewd#2x ata popped and just 3 ewd#2 putting in 5 more ewd#2's to even things out abit. i will be just grow things out for right now i have  work to do  tring to find some good pheno's mom's so when my order gets here from alibongo . i got thc bomb and some Chronic coming this should add well needed bulk to my ewd#2. trying to get pics up but my phone is acting bad again 
 has anybody grown the bomb are chronic


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 23, 2013)

pics and more on the way . the ones in the round pots are ewd#2 x ata tundra and the ones in the small planter's in the first row is ata tundra and ewd#2 is in the last row  there only 2 of them these pic's are 3 days old.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 23, 2013)

oh i for got because of the height  of the table i will be run my 400 watt hps  vertical . i will take pics so you can see my new setup.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 24, 2013)

ok guys so here are the pics of  the unfinished table grow room 
the table is 3feetwx6feetl i know i have the set up on the bottom but this is just temp until i can get the top finished. the top will be for flower and the bottom will before veg. if i can get some input on the setup it wii really help guys and girls. so i have a 3 high power muffin fans 2 running right now one for intake one for out take and on top of the cool tube but its not running right now because my temps are around 75 .


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 24, 2013)

pics and pics


----------



## 50bud (Jul 31, 2013)

Used to watch your grows back in the day, salute man!! Seems like you're doing well!


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks 50bud for stopping in


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 1, 2013)

ok guys so far so good the plants have got up to 4in in 12 days give them a feeding of rooting power,h2o2,molass. i will be going out of for about 4 days so i will water again before i leave in the morning.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 25, 2014)

Vert nice grow room lots of light thats perfectly doing the job  good luck on the final out come,everything looks great i sean a arizona tea gallon jug do you use that to???????????? 88888888


----------

